# Odd-ball Tutorial-Dr. Frank-n-Furter (Rocky Horror)



## MisStarrlight (May 20, 2006)

I initially made this for Rocky Horror Folk that have little to no clue about makeup, but let me know what you all think!

The tools (highlighting white shimmer loose powder & Gesso eyeshadow not shown)...almost all MAC






Start w/ a clean & moisturized face (the first & last time I will ever post my face w/o makeup online)





Apply Liquid Foundation the same shade or one lighter than your skintone (190 brush to apply 187 to blend & smooth)





Apply an even lighter powder with the 187 brush (or a blush brush, but whatever you do-DO NOT use the sponge, you will look cakey & be too white).  I use Virgin White because I'm super pasty & there aren't many shades lighter than my face...whetever you do, don't use clown white either!









Use angled blush brush to apply Gingerly blush as contouring in the hollows of your cheeks (you're not playing Columbia so blend this!), on the sides of your forhead area, your nose & under your lip.  Build up the color in layers rather than trying to get it dark in one shot...this will help you get it all even & it's easier to control w/o you looking like a clown...this pic is after the first layer of color.





Add the highlights w/ the Gesso Eyeshadow & shimmer white loose powder above the cheek contour, the bridge of your nose, blended into your forehead & on your chin.  (If you're not using the Virgin white, you can probably get away w/o the shimmer, I just use both to add dimension & so it pops out against the light tones on my face)





Use the 263 (angle brush) to draw 2 vertical lines along the bridge of your nose with Print eyshadow.  Frank DOES NOT have thick black lines here!!!!!!!  The only reason I draw these lines at all is to serve as a barrier for the shadow, since there is a sharp line between the sahdow and the bridge of the nose, but again, IT IS NOT A BLACK LINE!!!





Draw a line for the eyebrows (above your natural eyebrows) & line your lips with Smolder eye liner.  I have very fair eyebrows so they are easily covered, but if you have gorilla man eyebrows you may have to cover them with wax....you're on your own for that.









Use Blacktrack Fluidline & the 263 brush to go over & shape the eyebrows-look at the actual shape of Tim Curry's...the points are not as exaggerated as many people make them.  Also, if you don't wear fake sideburns, use the fluidline to draw in your sideburns now so you don't forget.
With the Fluidline, you are also going to draw a semi circle just slightly above the natural crease of your eyelids.









Line underneath your eyes, bringing the inner corner of your line to a slight point.





Fill in your eyelids & line your waterline (right underneath your eyeball) with fluidline.





Use an index card or a folded up piece of toilet paper for this next step.  It will make your life a million times easier...





There is not a defined line where Frank's shadow ends on the inner & outer colors.  It sort of fades out.  With Print Eyeshadow, use the index card/toilet paper to block the area where the shadow ends.  This will also stop the shadow dust from falling all over your face.  Bring the shadow up, slightly above the semi-circle on your lid too.









Blend Carbon (black) eyeshadow from the eyebrows just about down to the Print.  This is where you want to add contour to your eyes to create the illusion of a shadow where Tim Curry's is.  I actually have very similar brow structure so I don't have to do this as much.  My brow bone drops off just above my crease so that's where I end the Carbon.













Use Electra on the outer browbone as a highlight & to help blend the Carbon & Print together.  Blend out any harsh lines that you maky have with the 217 brush.

Put on Rocker lipstick & Clear Lipglass & mascara.

Add Gesso shadow & the shimmer loose powder underneath your eyes & out to our hairline.

Touch up any contouring/highlights that may need it.













All that's missing is the wig!  (Which I didn't have with me, sorry)

And the real thing....


----------



## d_flawless (May 20, 2006)

wow, that's awesome! tim curry would be so proud!


----------



## more_please (May 20, 2006)

Amazing! You nailed it 100%, and have excellent technique! Thanks for an unusual, creative, and inspiring tutorial!!


----------



## missmarkers (May 20, 2006)

what a fun tutorial!


----------



## koolmnbv (May 21, 2006)

wow you did so good! It looks identical! A+


----------



## dirtygirl (May 21, 2006)

that is a super fantastic tutorial! you ROCKED that make-up!  NICE job!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 21, 2006)

WOW!! TALENT!!! this was a fun tut to look at.


----------



## bottleblack (May 21, 2006)

Wow, that is _ultra_ hot - your lips look amazing!


----------



## xiahe (May 21, 2006)

that's freakin' awesome!  great job!


----------



## fairymush (May 21, 2006)

Wow! That's ace


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (May 22, 2006)

soo creative..i couldn't think to do..

awesome job.


----------



## asteffey (May 22, 2006)

so creative, im SO IMPRESSED


----------



## xSundayx (May 23, 2006)

Wow, that's so cool, lovely shape of your 'eyebrows'


----------



## Luxurious (May 24, 2006)

great


----------



## MisStarrlight (May 27, 2006)

Awww, thanks guys!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 27, 2006)

I love rocky horror! tim would be proud! great technique hon... and that lipstick shade is amazing =)


----------



## Hidden (May 27, 2006)

all you need is a bushy wig


----------



## Renee (May 28, 2006)

Love It!!!!


----------



## Another Janice! (Jul 15, 2006)

I am so impressed.

That is just awesome.  I learn such neat things on here!  =)


----------



## Rockell (Jul 15, 2006)

Awesome!! 

I wish I had seen this before my friend threw a Rocky Horror party. I ended up doing a much more subdued look.


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Jul 22, 2006)

That is so hot!  I love it.


----------



## happy*phantom (Jul 22, 2006)

great, gal! let's do the time warp again!


----------



## caffn8me (Jul 22, 2006)

You know, I'd never actually studied Frankenfurter's makeup in detail (it's been a while since I saw the film or the stage show) but I reckon you've done a great job.  Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## mrsvandertramp (Aug 14, 2006)

This is great, my friend wants to go as Frankenfurter for Halloween so this is definitely being saved to my favourites :]


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 10, 2006)

Haha so awesome!


----------



## scumballina (Sep 24, 2008)

I love this because you look so pretty even though your aim was to look like Tim Curry in drag. The marking of a skilled artist, I'd say! Rock on.


----------



## marciagordon189 (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice....


----------



## BehindBluEyez (Sep 28, 2008)

I LOVE seeing creative tutorials like this. You did an AMAZING job!!!


----------



## babyfauxblondie (Sep 30, 2008)

woww, amazing job at contouring! this looks awesome


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 30, 2008)

Every time I see him..I see "IT" lol you did an awesome job, you're very talented!


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Sep 30, 2008)

Haha, fabulous!


----------



## AngelBunny (Oct 14, 2008)

One of my fave movies ever and you pull it off so well ... they are right ... Tim Curry would be so proud!

Thanks for doing this!


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 16, 2008)

Awesome!! One of my fave movies of all time


----------



## amurr (Oct 18, 2008)

Very nice tut. You do a great job replicating the look.


----------



## SQUALID (Oct 18, 2008)

Hahah oooh! I was just looking for a Frank-n-Furter tutorial! *dancing like crazy*


----------



## Esperansa_b (Oct 18, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## almmaaa (Oct 19, 2008)

I looove it this is my favorite movie!!!!


----------



## russia1000 (Oct 20, 2008)

this is great


----------

